# Cris Cyborg vs Gabi Garcia



## pauliegmma (Jan 5, 2018)

Cris Cyborg boasts a record of 26-2 and won 4 major MMA titles. Gabi Garcia is 6-0 and has finished all of her wins. Two crushers, Cyborg is known for her power and technique standing up, while Garcia is known for her power and ability to crush any woman on the ground.

Cyborg held all major titles at 145 lbs, Garcia is unbeaten in a weight class that has only been witnessed overseas in Japan. Placing these two warriors in a matchup would be a battle between the biggest and baddest women on the planet. The question is, could Cyborg knockout a women inches taller, Gabi is about 6'2 and would tower over Cyborg. If Cyborg knocked Gabi out it would be a sight to behold. If she couldn't it would turn into a real war, Gabi is slower and might be forced to endure some punishment from Cyborg. If Gabi could take the shots of Cyborg and take her into her world, it could become a totally different fight. Gabi is strong and in the clinch can do some serious damage. Although Cris Cyborg recently landed her first submission win her knockouts are what her career mostly consists of.

Cris Cyborg vs Gabi Garcia is a dream fight. However, dream fights can easily become a reality with the right promoter's blessing.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

What about Cris Cyborg vs Kayla Harrison.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Gabi and Cris train together to this match up is unlikely to happen. Cyborg vs. Harrison is more likely but it would have to involved a copromotion between PFL or Bellator or Bellator signing Kayla after this season. That would be an interesting one though.


----------



## lamarclark09 (3 mo ago)

Cyborg vs Garcia is very interesting fighting, both are good fighters but i think Garcia won the match. She is a bjj mixed martial artist, and a member of the IBJJF hall of Fame.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Gabi is definitely a better ground fighter, though this match will probably never happen because the two women are training partners.


----------

